# Risers on the Jamaica and Kingsway Short Line



## jdr3366 (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm considering building this layout, which is shown in "101 Trackplans," by Wescott, p 46. If anyone has expereince with this, what were the challenges in going from 0" to 4" elevation, then to 5", and back to 0"?

I'm thinking of using Woodland Scenics risers. (At my age, I want to spend less time under the table.) So, specific experience with that product is appreciated. Although all advice is welcome.

Thanks,


----------



## jdr3366 (Jan 2, 2018)

Sorry folks. This should have been posted under HO. Although any advice is still appreciated.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Some advice*



jdr3366 said:


> I'm considering building this layout, which is shown in "101 Trackplans," by Wescott, p 46. If anyone has expereince with this, what were the challenges in going from 0" to 4" elevation, then to 5", and back to 0"?
> 
> I'm thinking of using Woodland Scenics risers. (At my age, I want to spend less time under the table.) So, specific experience with that product is appreciated. Although all advice is welcome.
> 
> Thanks,


jdr3366;

Woodland Senics styrofoam risers are just a convenient support system for a grade. The same thing can be done with pieces of wood, cut to progressively longer lengths, somewhat cheaper. If you have a solid slab table top, there is no need to crawl under the table to install either type of risers. By the way, I strongly agree with you about that crawl under the table business. :thumbsdown: I'm 69 yrs. old, and slightly disabled. I've moved as much wiring and control hardware as possible, to the front of my layout, so that I don't have to go down there! (see photo)

The challenge involved in grades to climb up and down, is finding room enough to fit a workable percentage grade and the necessary easements at the top and both bottom ends. If your not familiar with "percent of grade" it refers to the amount of vertical climb in a given length of horizontal travel. As an example, if the track rises one inch vertically, in one hundred inches of track length, then that is a one percent grade. Many modelers try to keep their grades at three percent, or less. Going steeper may mean a locomotive will only be able to haul a few cars up the steeper grade. The easements I mentioned are sections of less steep grade at both ends of the main grade. These should be kept to 1-1.5%. They help ease the train's transition from running on level track, to climbing the main grade. They also prevent things like the front coupler of a steam locomotive hitting the ties at the bottom of an un-eased grade, or accidental uncoupling at the top of such a grade, and a runaway train. 
Is this your first attempt at building a layout? You might want to check out our "Beginner's Q&A" section. It has a lot of good information. I also suggest reading the attached files, they are written to help new modelers. I'd also like to recommend a good book to you. It's called "Introduction to Model Railroading" by Jeff Wilson. Check this site. https://kalmbachhobbystore.com/products/books If you can't find that title, "Getting Started in Model Railroading," also by Jeff Wilson, has similar content.

Have fun;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

P.S. I just looked up the track plan for the "Jamaica and Kingsway" Wow, that's a lot of track, and a lot of turnouts, and a lot of work! (likely many years.) If you are an experienced model railroader, with a couple of layout builds under your belt; then go ahead. If you're new, and this is your first layout, I would respectfully, but strongly, suggest building something a lot simpler. You could easily get bogged down, and frustrated by such an ambitious project. You might want to look closer at some of the earlier, and simpler track plans in that book. Your choice though. 

View attachment Where do I start (revised version).pdf


View attachment MODEL RAILROADING ON A BUDGET.pdf


----------



## jdr3366 (Jan 2, 2018)

I appreciate the information. This will be my 4th layout. My problems alway arise (no pun there) at elevated track and elevated turnouts. 

I had modified the center of the original plan,moving the yard track along the back of the layout. The is freed up for structures. 

After I asked the question I realized it is not really possible to just run a couple of trains without making constant switch decisions. And running trains (and weather and building structures) is my interset. So, I think that plan is out unless I can figure another modification. 

Thanks again,


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Simple loops, with some switching?*



jdr3366 said:


> I appreciate the information. This will be my 4th layout. My problems alway arise (no pun there) at elevated track and elevated turnouts.
> 
> I had modified the center of the original plan,moving the yard track along the back of the layout. The is freed up for structures.
> 
> ...


jdr3366;

If you want to just watch them run, and maybe do switching only when you feel like it, maybe you can find a basic lop track plan with a siding or two, and plenty of room for those structures you like.

good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

